# New guy from Arizona



## K Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello all! My name is Kyle and my family and I have a small 2 acre homestead in Arizona and have been working hard to become a little more self sufficient. We currently raise chickens and ducks for eggs, breed rabbits for meat and have various edible plants throughout our property. We plan to raise goats for dairy and meat in the very near future. Honeybees have fascinated me since I was very young. I remember spending hours watching them and even got to a point of comfort with them as to brush them onto my hand to watch closer. So, as our homesteading adventure expands we have decided that raising a hive of honeybees would be a great hobby with some decent rewards. We hope to be ready to collect our first feral swarm next season. I will be looking through the vast information already posted in the forum and asking questions along the way. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world :applause:


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

welcome. Contact https://www.azbeekeepers.org/home.html. They are located in Phoenix. Some nice people in that group.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, I am in Morristown up Wickenburg way on the 60 if you want to stop up and have a look and my setup. Cheers, Bill


----------



## K Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks all! 



Dan P said:


> welcome. Contact https://www.azbeekeepers.org/home.html. They are located in Phoenix. Some nice people in that group.


Yep I have come across that page and hope to go to a future meet when I get a chance.



Nugget Shooter said:


> Welcome to the forum, I am in Morristown up Wickenburg way on the 60 if you want to stop up and have a look and my setup. Cheers, Bill


Thanks Bill.....I just may take you up on that offer some day!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kyle!


----------



## Joc (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Kyle. Welcome. Phoenix beekeeper here. Great info here. Beekeepers association meeting is this Thursday Oct 20th at 7pm. Hope you can make it. Joc


----------

